# Compte mail associés



## Simicol (28 Octobre 2010)

Quand mon ipad reçoit des mails de mes comptes associés à la boîte mail de mon ordinateur, ces derniers restent sur la boîte du serveur et se retrouvent ensuite dans ma boîte mail. Y a t'il une possibilité de les faire disparaître du serveur lors du premier envoi, sur mon ipad?
Merci
Simicol


----------



## arbaot (28 Octobre 2010)

sur l'ipad  *Réglages* / *Mail,Contacts,Calendrier*

sélectionner un compte à modifier 
dans le cadre qui s'ouvre en bas *Avancé*

_Réglage de reception_/ *Supprimer du serveur* ...


mais je crains que les choix disponible ne correspondent à tes attente


----------

